# Titan Wet and Dry Vac



## astra-fergie (Mar 22, 2007)

In my previous thread I was asking about vacuum options and I eventually went for a ScrewFix Titan Wet and Dry Vac:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516

The reviews were pretty good but with any item I was concerned about the negative feedback. But thought i'd write a little review myself:

Price: At £39.99 it's pretty cheap and as you'd expect it doesn't live up to the same spec as the much more expensive machines, but at £39.99 it does offer good value for money. The reviews are quite negative about this however I think some people need to consider IT'S £39.99 IT'S NOT GOING TO BE THE MOST AMAZINGLY AWESOME VACUUM IN THE WORLD!!!!

The vacuum is a bagged vacuum which does let it down as the bags are reasonable expensive but that doesn't detract too much. It has a long power lead (non retractable) and a long crevice tool and a long extension too for carpets, this is very basic though but I don't have any use for that anyway. It's lightweight and the suction is pretty good. It also has a blow feature too which is quite useful and pretty good for that price point. I'm still to use the wet features but overall it's good for the money!

Andrew


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

These are decent bits of kit for the money, plenty of suction, I use one in my shed for dust extraction when woodworking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astra-fergie (Mar 22, 2007)

I just think it's great for the money it's nice and light and just means I have a vacuum specific for the valeting.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Try ebay for the bags, I get them there for my Clarke at less than a £1 each.


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

dholdi said:


> Try ebay for the bags, I get them there for my Clarke at less than a £1 each.


Any chance of a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

rockhopper said:


> Any chance of a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the Clarke ones ?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bought the mid range one and no complaints ,use it just for the vehicles ,2 cars , 1 van .
wet vac is brill , mats are almost touch dry when finished.
mac


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I have one of these and been massively impressed with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

dholdi said:


> For the Clarke ones ?


I was thinking you meant they were universal, if not no probs I'll have a search.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

rockhopper said:


> I was thinking you meant they were universal, if not no probs I'll have a search.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the seller I get the Clarke ones from, have a look in their shop, you might find something suitable.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-Stro...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

I've bought one and like has been said - great bit of kit for the money. I'm liking the blower feature and now use it in my wash process to dry the wheels and wing mirrors etc


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

dholdi said:


> This is the seller I get the Clarke ones from, have a look in their shop, you might find something suitable.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-Stro...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Cheers bud, I'll have a scour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

rockhopper said:


> Cheers bud, I'll have a scour
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know if you find any suitable for the titan buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Peter77 said:


> Let us know if you find any suitable for the titan buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm interested in bags for the Titan too please


----------



## 9228Towns (Jul 5, 2017)

I have owned mine for a good few months now, I'm happy that I bought this vac for its uses above that of the house upright which is a pain in the neck anyway. I bought mine for the same price, all that was required was to screw the wheels to the base.

The hoover gives a good amount of suction especially on the wife's Astra which the carpets are terrible on. Yes its a bagged hoover but as stated the bags can be bought at £1 each (I'd Like the link also). Personally I empty the bag as much as I can, not being tight its just I can continue using it and not wasting money! The unit is slightly flimsy in places but nothing to be concerned about. It has an inbuilt tip safety incase you are using it in wet mode. The blow function is pretty strong, provides more than enough power to dry the car even more so if the car is well protected. I use mine in the awkward spots such as the irritating wing mirror seepage, fuel cap, doors & shuts and boot. Only criticism is that if not pushed in tightly the hose can blow off the unit with some force and also the hose is pretty short. The hose from the Henry is the same diameter and can be fitted to the Titan connection. I'm still to use as a wet vac but I don't think it will struggle with this task.

All in well worth the money and for a weekend warrior such as myself it's ideal.


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

I use this vac for work and you can get the bags from screwfix, search their site for 71929 - 5 bags @ 9.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

We bought the mid sized one for work after a roof leak flooded bits of warehouse and used it wet to soak up puddles. Really impressed great bit of kit.


----------



## astra-fergie (Mar 22, 2007)

This may help.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311540891056


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

astra-fergie said:


> This may help.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311540891056


Nice find 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

astra-fergie said:


> This may help.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311540891056


Fantastic find bud:thumb: just ordered some


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

astra-fergie said:


> This may help.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311540891056


Top work fella. Ordered too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

Had mine for a couple of years now. Never had a bag in it. Just empty and a blast with the power hose and it's good to go again.


----------



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

is the wet vax any good?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chongo said:


> Fantastic find bud:thumb: just ordered some


Me too thanks for the link


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

Gorselea said:


> Had mine for a couple of years now. Never had a bag in it. Just empty and a blast with the power hose and it's good to go again.


Problem with using it without a bag is a lot of crap gets blasted back out the blower port.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

wet vax good for car interior ?


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Looking to pick one of these of these up. Wet vac for the house, dry vac for the car, and the blower for aiding drying. With a bag in, is that enough of a filter to prevent crud being blown over the just cleaned car?

The one I'm looking to get is this: https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516


----------

